# Post count



## av8tor (Jul 31, 2013)

I keep seeing that my post count says 10 but when doing a advanced search on my user name 2 pages of posts show up.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm seeing your post count at 170 right now.
Your points are 10.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 31, 2013)

I see a post count of 170 and points are now 11.


----------



## av8tor (Jul 31, 2013)

Ah my bad, thanks.  I am a creature of habit and did not read it I guess.  That location on all of the other forums I am on show post count there.  Sorry to bother but thanks again.


----------

